# Aquadive BS300 / Orange Isofrane......Sweet Combo IMO.........



## Spring-Diver

Last month when I opened my BS300 package I was pleasantly surprised to find a orange Isofrane in the box.....Thanks Aquadive :-!

So today I decided to snap a few photos:-d

I hope you enjoy them ;-)














































Cheers
Shannon


----------



## W. C. Bartlett

I saw it at the Aquadive GTG in Williamsburg Brooklyn, NY and it looks really good.......



Spring-Diver said:


> Last month when I opened my BS300 package I was pleasantly surprised to find a orange Isofrane in the box.....Thanks Aquadive :-!
> 
> So today I decided to snap a few photos:-d
> 
> I hope you enjoy them ;-)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Shannon


----------



## Deepdive

Is it my watch?? 

I put my bs300 on th eorange ISO 2 days ago and I enjoy a lot! Time will tell which one will be the best, orange or black...


----------



## Spring-Diver

Deepdive said:


> Is it my watch??


Mine is #39......what's yours?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Deepdive

Mine is #28

I have it just for 10 days, so satisfied!!

BS100 is too small for my tastes and the bronze boom dont catch me so much fortunatelly. I dont have any bronze watch yet, but ordered Olivier.
BS100 bronze is the watch I can desire, but cant rotate so many watches and I really prefer steel as a metal and BS300 because the size and thickness!!


----------



## Spring-Diver

Deepdive said:


> Mine is #28
> 
> I have it just for 10 days, so satisfied!!
> 
> BS100 is too small for my tastes and I really prefer steel as a metal and BS300 because the size and thickness!!


+1....The BS300 truly is an awesome diver. Yes it's big and thick....just the way I like my divers....not my woman:-d:-d:-d

I'm really looking forward to see what Aquadive has up it's sleeves for BS300 size divers:-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Johnny P

It's here.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Johnny P said:


> It's here.


Excellent PS Johnny :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Damradas

I like the combination! Looks great


----------



## Spring-Diver

Gentlemen, thank you for the complements and kind words

I've worn the beast everyday since it arrived, Jan 20th,.......I love it :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## brettterry

Awesome Shannon, I have been looking at your pictures and I pulled the trigger! I transferred my money on a Bronze BS100 and upgraded to a BS300 and she is shipping tomorrow heading south to Florida. I can't wait so in the mean time I will be looking at your pictures. Thanks, Thad


----------



## Spring-Diver

That's great Thad.....you're going to be soooooo stoked when you open the box:-!

Looking forward to your arrival post!!! 


Cheers
Shannon


----------



## khower

I like it as well. My BS100 SS on Orange is great looking...bright but nice looking with the orange handes. I wouldn't wear it in an office setting but its fair game everywhere else. As for the Bronze? Need to see pictures that will "sell" me. I'm not huge on Bronze much either so it doesn't stand out to me. I'm really waiting for Aquadive to start selling their bracelets which I think is in mid Feb from other posts


----------



## soberdave09

*looks killer.
















*


----------



## Spring-Diver

khower said:


> I'm really waiting for Aquadive to start selling their bracelets which I think is in mid Feb from other posts


+1...me too.

I hope they do a mesh as well as the bracelet. I'm dying to see the end links,... how it looks fitted on the case.
Also the clasp..diver extension / ratcheting ???

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## brettterry

When I purchased my BS300 this morning I wanted the bracelet and they told me it will be available Mid March. That was what I was told by the sales staff at Aquadive. Thad


----------



## PloProf Pimp

Awesome pics!!! I heard the mesh is coming very soon.


----------



## Deepdive

LOOL

you kidding?  It is original piece of equpiment dedicated just for diving... with a history and heart



wjames811 said:


> Is its a water resistant watch?


Regarding bracelet and mesh - I am dying to see the end links on the bracelet too!! I plan NOT to buy one because last months I really prefer just a rubers and ISOfrane catch me a most. But I know myself and when it will be available, I will not resist!  But probably I will not use it for everyday wear, the same with a mesh. BS300 is quite heavy watch and there is better fit with an isofrane, which has notches on the inside. I already tried strapcode 24/20 shark mesh and it does not fit the BS300 right way, watch was floating on the wrist. But it is very light mesh (approx 50g when sized for me).

Anyway... I will not resist probably and will get both, bracelet and mesh when available


----------



## brettterry

I am with you! When they are available I will be getting mess and bracelet. FedEx is delivering my BS300 tomorrow and I can't wait! Thanks guys for all your post and I'm looking forward to posting my pictures soon. Thad


----------



## Spring-Diver

brettterry said:


> FedEx is delivering my BS300 tomorrow and I can't wait!


That's AWESOME......you're going to love it :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Deepdive

brettterry said:


> I am with you! When they are available I will be getting mess and bracelet. FedEx is delivering my BS300 tomorrow and I can't wait! Thanks guys for all your post and I'm looking forward to posting my pictures soon. Thad


congrats Thad! Dont forget to post also your serial number 

Hope an orange isofrane will be still in the package!

enjoy it, I am amazed with mine all the time... also now on the wrist


----------



## brettterry

Yes, the sales rep told me they packed the extra orange Isofrane before it shipped Friday. Can't wait and I cant wait for the bracelet and mesh are available. I will post my number Monday.

Does anyone recommend another Aquadive if I wanted to purchase another? I was thinking the BS100


----------



## Spring-Diver

brettterry said:


> Does anyone recommend another Aquadive if I wanted to purchase another? I was thinking the BS100


I really hope Aquadive will release a black DLC BS300. Maybe a blue dial & blue ceramic insert with blue Isofrane with black DLC buckle!
That would look killer :-!

Hopefully Johnny will Photo Shop such a beauty :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## brettterry

That would be nice!!! How about a BS300 DLC with Orange dial black bezel? Do you think Aquadive will do a DLC BS300? Thad


----------



## Spring-Diver

I hope so....they already have 3 BS100's. Only time will tell......I have my fingers crossed :-d

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Deepdive

I cant be happier, BS300 steel is exactly what I like the most... Maybe one thing I wish to be different - crown on 9, but not sure if is it better.

I am really satisfied how it is with BS300 and dont need other options


----------



## brettterry

Number # 43 arrived yesterday in FL On the SpaceCoast and I couldn't be more pleased. I put the orange Isofrane on and I haven't taken it off. I am sooo glad I got the BS300 it is the perfect size and weight. I Love It and I can't wait till the make a BS300 in DLC. Thanks Aquadive and all of my new BS300 family members. Thad


----------



## Spring-Diver

brettterry said:


> Number # 43 arrived yesterday in FL On the SpaceCoast and I couldn't be more pleased. I put the orange Isofrane on and I haven't taken it off. I am sooo glad I got the BS300 it is the perfect size and weight. I Love It and I can't wait till the make a BS300 in DLC. Thanks Aquadive and all of my new BS300 family members. Thad


Huge congrats Thad :-!

Looking forward to your new arrival post|>

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Deepdive

congrats and enjoy 

regarding DLC BS300 - I see many of you want DLC or bronze, but I cant be hapier and desire just for the steel BS300 



brettterry said:


> Number # 43 arrived yesterday in FL On the SpaceCoast and I couldn't be more pleased. I put the orange Isofrane on and I haven't taken it off. I am sooo glad I got the BS300 it is the perfect size and weight. I Love It and I can't wait till the make a BS300 in DLC. Thanks Aquadive and all of my new BS300 family members. Thad


----------



## Spring-Diver

Deepdive said:


> regarding DLC BS300 - I see many of you want DLC or bronze, but I cant be hapier and desire just for the steel BS300


Trust me Deepdive.....I love my SS BS300....I have been wearing it for 19 days straight...it's awesome.
To me this watch is very special...so much so... I want some more... in different flavors :-!

Cheers
Shannon


----------

